# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stirella juro pro βραχυκύκλωμα

## timnos

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους τους φίλους!
Έχω την Stirella juro pro Compact LS και άρχισε να μου ρίχνει τον γενικό του πίνακα...
Συγκεκριμένα δεν βγάζει το βραχυκύκλωμα από την αρχή του σιδερώματος αλλά μετά από ένα τουλάχιστον δεκάλεπτο και όποτε αυτό θέλει. Άλλαξα το καλώδιο αλλά το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται... :Sad: 
Θα παρακαλούσα όποιον μπορεί να με βοηθήσει να απομονώσουμε το βραχυκύκλωμα!
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## nyannaco

Μήπως αυτό που σου ρίχνει είναι το ρελέ, και όχι ο "γενικός"; Αλλο η διαρροή και άλλο το βραχυκύκλωμα, και έχει σημασία να ξερει κανείς τί ψάχνει.

----------

ezizu (22-12-14)

----------


## timnos

> Μήπως αυτό που σου ρίχνει είναι το ρελέ, και όχι ο "γενικός"; Αλλο η διαρροή και άλλο το βραχυκύκλωμα, και έχει σημασία να ξερει κανείς τί ψάχνει.


Καλημέρα Νίκο.
Έχεις δίκιο. Θα το τσεκάρω το μεσημέρι για να είμαστε σίγουροι...

----------


## timnos

> Μήπως αυτό που σου ρίχνει είναι το ρελέ, και όχι ο "γενικός"; Αλλο η διαρροή και άλλο το βραχυκύκλωμα, και έχει σημασία να ξερει κανείς τί ψάχνει.


Τελικά είναι πράγματι το ρελέ διαφυγής. 
Και συγκεκριμένα μου το ρίχνει μόλις βράσει το νερό(μετά από κάνα τέταρτο περίπου).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τότε ανεβαίνουν και οι πιέσεις στο μποίλερ ιδανικά , επομένως καμιά φλαντζούλα να χάνει νερό και γίνεται το κακό (αλλιώς την αντίσταση για  έλεγχο του μπόιλερ αλλά και του σίδερου που κρατάς στο χέρι )

----------


## dimitris8x

Μπορει να ειναι και η αντίσταση παρόλο που στο ρίχνει πιο μετα και οχι αμέσως

----------


## timnos

> Τότε ανεβαίνουν και οι πιέσεις στο μποίλερ ιδανικά , επομένως καμιά φλαντζούλα να χάνει νερό και γίνεται το κακό (αλλιώς την αντίσταση για  έλεγχο του μπόιλερ αλλά και του σίδερου που κρατάς στο χέρι )


Καλημέρα Πέτρο και σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια. Έχουμε μήπως κάποιον οδηγό για το λύσιμο του μπόϊλερ για να του αλλάξω την φλάντζα του? 




> Μπορει να ειναι και η αντίσταση παρόλο που στο ρίχνει πιο μετα και οχι αμέσως


Καλημέρα Δημήτρη και σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα για την βοήθεια. Θα με βοηθούσατε πολύ αν μου λέγατε πως θα τσεκάρω τις αντιστάσεις γιατί δεν έχω ξανασχοληθεί με τέτοιες συσκευές... Πολύμετρο υπάρχει και ότι άλλο χρειαστώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα βγάλεις από κάτω ότι βίδες βλέπεις (θα δεις τι μύτες έχει και μάλλον θα χρειαστεί μακρύ κατσαβίδι ) έχει και επιπλέον βίδες από πάνω που ακουμπάει η πλάκα του σίδερου χειρός (κρύβονται κάτω από κάτι πλαστικές ράγες) . 
Θα βγάλεις και την ασφαλιστική τάπα (πλήρωσης νερού) . Και είσαι έτοιμος να το κάνεις μπίλιες . (μην τεντώσεις και μην βγάλεις καλώδια , απλά γύρισε τα καπάκια όμορφα και ωραία).
Θα κάνεις ωμομέτρηση τα πόδια της αντίστασης με την γείωση (δοκίμασε στην μικρή και στην μεγαλύτερη σκάλα του πολύμετρου)
http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...ACT+LS&mid=898

Βλέπε κωδ 42765 (αλλά και την φλάντζα του για εμφανείς διαρροές )

εξέτασε και το σίδερο 
(χεριού κωδ 36204 από τα ίδια καλώδια που βγαίνουν στο ίδιο μποιλερ που άνοιξες , το ένα είναι γείωση .. με όλα τα υπόλοιπα καλώδια για διαρροή με max τον θερμοστάτη του on ). Αν το μετρήσεις "στεγνό" ενδέχεται να μην εντοπίσεις κάποια διαρροή (αυτό είναι σχετικό , αλλά αν δεις φλάντζα να χάνει νερό , πιθανότατα είναι από εκεί)

----------


## timnos

> Θα βγάλεις από κάτω ότι βίδες βλέπεις (θα δεις τι μύτες έχει και μάλλον θα χρειαστεί μακρύ κατσαβίδι ) έχει και επιπλέον βίδες από πάνω που ακουμπάει η πλάκα του σίδερου χειρός (κρύβονται κάτω από κάτι πλαστικές ράγες) . 
> Θα βγάλεις και την ασφαλιστική τάπα (πλήρωσης νερού) . Και είσαι έτοιμος να το κάνεις μπίλιες . (μην τεντώσεις και μην βγάλεις καλώδια , απλά γύρισε τα καπάκια όμορφα και ωραία).
> Θα κάνεις ωμομέτρηση τα πόδια της αντίστασης με την γείωση (δοκίμασε στην μικρή και στην μεγαλύτερη σκάλα του πολύμετρου)
> http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...ACT+LS&mid=898
> 
> Βλέπε κωδ 42765 (αλλά και την φλάντζα του για εμφανείς διαρροές )
> 
> εξέτασε και το σίδερο 
> (χεριού κωδ 36204 από τα ίδια καλώδια που βγαίνουν στο ίδιο μποιλερ που άνοιξες , το ένα είναι γείωση .. με όλα τα υπόλοιπα καλώδια για διαρροή με max τον θερμοστάτη του on ). Αν το μετρήσεις "στεγνό" ενδέχεται να μην εντοπίσεις κάποια διαρροή (αυτό είναι σχετικό , αλλά αν δεις φλάντζα να χάνει νερό , πιθανότατα είναι από εκεί)


Ωραία Πέτρο. Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Το μεσημέρι θα αρχίσει το λύσιμο...

----------


## JOUN

Δεν νομιζω να χανει η φλαντζα.Στα καλα καθουμενα δυσκολα να κανει διαρροη.Πιθανοτερο ειναι να εχει προβλημα η αντισταση του μποιλερ κατι το οποιο φαινεται αφου ζεσταθει και βραχει αρκετα..
Να ξαναπω οτι η διαρροη αυτη(αν τελικα εχω δικαιο) ειναι πολυ μικρη και δεν θα φανει με πολυμετρο,θελει μεγκωμετρο.

----------


## timnos

> Δεν νομιζω να χανει η φλαντζα.Στα καλα καθουμενα δυσκολα να κανει διαρροη.Πιθανοτερο ειναι να εχει προβλημα η αντισταση του μποιλερ κατι το οποιο φαινεται αφου ζεσταθει και βραχει αρκετα..
> Να ξαναπω οτι η διαρροη αυτη(αν τελικα εχω δικαιο) ειναι πολυ μικρη και δεν θα φανει με πολυμετρο,θελει μεγκωμετρο.


Καλημέρα Γιώργο. 
Η αντίσταση του μπόιλερ είναι η παρακάτω:
Κωδικός: *42765* *Αντίσταση στον λέβητα ατμοσυστήματος  JURO PRO (DIAMONT-SYNTHESI-COMPACT LS) original* *???*
http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...ACT+LS&mid=898

----------


## JOUN

Ειχα φτιάξει ένα ίδιο πριν λιγο καιρο, αν ψάξεις θα βρεις το ποστ μου.
Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα είναι η αντίσταση.

----------


## dimitris8x

Αφου αργεί να στο ρίξει η διαρροή δεν θα φανεί ευκολα! Άνοιξε το καπάκι και μολις στο ρίξει τοτε μέτρα την αντίσταση ή το ενα άκρο της με το σασι, αφου φυσικά το βγάλεις πρωτα απ το ρεύμα!!! 
Το αλλο που μπορει να κανεις για να σιγουρευτεις οτι η διαρροή ειναι απο το μπόιλερ και οχι απο σίδερο ειναι να το αποσυνδεσεις αν ειναι εφικτό και αν σε αυτο το μοντέλο δουλεύουν ανεξάρτητα!

----------


## timnos

Αγόρασα τελικά την αντίσταση του μπόιλερ με την φλάτζα του, αλλά και την φλατζούλα της τάπας νερού.


Έλυσα το καπάκι και το αντικατέστησα.


Τσεκαρίστηκε μετά και όλα λειτουργούν άψογα!
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους και σας εύχομαι καλές γιορτές!

----------

